# DIY LED Lighting Help Needed



## _Green_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello there,

I've recently started a 10 gallon as such I want to change the lighting. I'm using an eclipse hood my options seem to be limited in what I can do, so I think leds are my best bet. The only problem is I don't have a clue how to go about it, where to get the leds and(or) resistors, power supply ect...

If anyone has knowledge they would like to share or links to articles on the subject I would greatly appreciate the help

_Green_


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's an older thread (with a recent revival) on the subject:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=12292

LED's still have a long way to come in the feshwater world as being a competitive light source. Maybe you can bring it one step closer.

-Dave

Here is another, more recent, one:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=57642


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Dave,

I'll definitely check that out if nothing else it gives me an excuse to break out the soldering iron 

Ross


----------

